# Today on RO-Saturday



## Elf Mommy

[align=center]




[/align][align=center]Come read this lively discussion on Therapy Animals. There are pros and cons to every situation![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]New member, dolly87 shares a video of her bunny! 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Renters sometimes worry about that "landlord's phone number" section on adoption applications. Share your advice on what to do![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]Bunnies who need your well-wishes:[/align][align=center]fitchik's Hefewho needs a vet visit for his swollen genitals
[/align][align=center]Pet_Bunny's Pebbles who continues to be sneezy
[/align]
[align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]

[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]What Photo Phile threads do these photos come from??? 
[/align][align=center]First person to find all four threads,[/align][align=center]AND post an appropriate photo of their rabbit(s) in the four threads, 
[/align][align=center]and is willing to send me a snail mail address, 
[/align][align=center]will get a hand-painted (early Valentine) card from me! (to keep or mail to someone else)
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



















[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy

no takers? ...darn!


----------



## Malexis

Man i've tried but i just cant find them!  Lol theres sooo many photo phile threads


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Picture 1 is in Dig those Dutch! (Don't own a dutch so no picture to post)


----------



## katt

i considered going on a hunt and finding them all. . .

but i already have a card from you, wanted to give everyone else a chance lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

How long do we have to get all the answers? It's late I have to work in the morning. I have a couple of days off I might have time to go through the threads if no one comes up with the answers before I get a chance.


----------



## Hazel-Mom

picture 1 is from Your Bunny's Favorite Toys

picture 2 from Hug & Snuggle Buns

picture 3 from Favorite Hiding Spots?

and 4 from "I want a Treat!"


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Man I could not find them for the life of me.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Hilde has all of the answers correct....I made all of them in threads that anyone could take pictures for.... Did you take and post photos, Hilde? I'll have to go look now!


----------



## Elf Mommy

Yayyyyyy!!!!! Hilde wins!!! She posted awesome photos in each of the threads! PM me your address and you will have the first ever black-bunny Valentine!!!


----------



## Hazel-Mom

yay, I won something 
Address is on the way Minda, and if you PM me yours, I'll finally send you those rocks I have here lol.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Congrats! Ofcourse the card will be awesome!


----------



## Elf Mommy

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> picture 1 is from Your Bunny's Favorite Toys
> 
> picture 2 from Hug & Snuggle Buns
> 
> picture 3 from Favorite Hiding Spots?
> 
> and 4 from "I want a Treat!"


----------



## Hazel-Mom

AAAAWWW..... :inlove:


----------



## Elf Mommy

I THINK I found my favorite photo of White Chocolate to use, but what is your favorite?


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Hi Minda, sorry I'm so late answering you on this.
My daughter has many favorites, but one of those is this one:









But if you have already started, we understand.


----------



## Elf Mommy

nope, not too late  I don't have much time for artwork during the work week, so I'll be working on it this weekend.


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Just curious, what was the one you were thinking of?
In the one she chose, you can leave the hand out, of course  Though it does cover up some spots. But she chose it mainly for the pose, that was so typically White Chocolate


----------



## Elf Mommy

This is the one I was thinking of...which is funny because it's a similar pose


----------



## Hazel-Mom

LOL, yes, that's another one of her favorites. We weren't sure how easy that was to work with though.
But she really loved lying all relaxed like that.
The one she ended up chosing does show the "bat" on her nose a bit more.


----------



## Elf Mommy

I'll look around for photos with her markings on that side that her hand is covering up. Do you have any good ones?


----------



## Hazel-Mom

I think this one shows them well:


----------



## Elf Mommy

perfect!


----------



## Hazel-Mom

I recieved the card in the mail today. It's perfect! Thank you very much Minda, I love it.
My husband loves it too


----------



## Pipp

Hazel-Mom wrote:


> Hi Minda, sorry I'm so late answering you on this.
> My daughter has many favorites, but one of those is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you have already started, we understand.



I love the expression on her face. Just crop a head shot maybe? 

My White Chocolate Christmas card is still my favorite. Not for these purposes of course! But I do think of her often. She was such a sweet bunny. 

sas :in tears:


----------

